# This suitable for 2 rats??



## bblackmon19 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of my setup (its kinda ghetto i know) do you think this is suitable for 2 rats??



http://www.ratforum.com/uploads/forums/untitled_0001.jpg
untitled_0001.jpg


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I say no only because glass tnaks like that are horrible for rats.

Rat's produce high ammounts of ammonia, and it can build up very easily pon glass tank walls. Poor ventilation due to the fact it's a fish tank coulld quite possibly kill your rats.

If you MUST use this, get a WIRE top, clean the tank often(like a wipedown once a day and clean thoroughly evert 2 or 3 days), and give them plenty of climbing opporunities and out-of-tank time.


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 9, 2007)

well how should i get them out of the cage? like most new rats they dont like being picked up much.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

What you could to is get a cheap wooden parrot ladder and have it go all the way to the top and let them come out on their own.


Yet, they should allow you to pick them up at any time if properly socialized, the first day or two it's not reccomended that you mess with them so they have time to settle in and get used to their new home. But after that they should get curious and coe out on their own.


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 9, 2007)

ok well i only have one right now and ive only had him for 3 days so ill wait a little bit.


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 9, 2007)

well i dont think i need a cheap parrot ladder becasue my rat (chubbo) just figured out how to get of his cage. I walk into my room and find him sitting ontop of the light on top of the tank just looking at me. I measured the highest thing is his cage he could stand on and then from there to top of the tank and if my measurements are correct he must of jumped almost a foot in the air to reach the ledge.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, that's another problem with tanks, the tops weren't meant to keep anything in.

You could put a weight on it if need be.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

you could get a 20 long tank and get a high rise for them (i think they may make that size) so they have more room and ventilation.
but at that point its probably just worth buying a wire cage.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I thave to second (third?) a wire cage. More interaction with your new furkids  . Plus ammonia builds up much quicker in an aquarium, which means you'll have to clean it more often. Also with a bigger wire cage, you can eventually add more rats . What's not to love?


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 9, 2007)

yea im totally getting a wire cage


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

UUUUUUUHHHHHH.............NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!! THATS NOT SUITABLE FOR ANY RATS!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Jingles said:


> UUUUUUUHHHHHH.............NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!! THATS NOT SUITABLE FOR ANY RATS!!!!



Please stop dragging up old posts, this one was taken care of long ago.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

Vixie said:


> Jingles said:
> 
> 
> > UUUUUUUHHHHHH.............NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!! THATS NOT SUITABLE FOR ANY RATS!!!!
> ...



my bad........ just a little _removed inappropriate language (Forensic)_ new at this........sheesh.....i didn't check the dates....didn't think.....my bad....


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Jingles said:


> Vixie said:
> 
> 
> > Jingles said:
> ...


Also, please refrain from cursing, there are young members on this site.


----------



## Jillie (Feb 1, 2008)

Woah, potty mouth. Don't say anything you would want your rats to her. Yipes.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

Vixie said:


> Jingles said:
> 
> 
> > Vixie said:
> ...


Thanks you Vixie! I think she/he should stop cursing too. Don't want your rats to hear that, and we have lots of young members that have pet rats that just want to learn and don't need(or want) to learn any cursing! thanks!
!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree, being one of the young members previously spoken of. This is assuming that 15 counts as being young! XD


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am young too.......younger then you think.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

13 counts as young, so yes, I'm one of the younger members on the forum.


----------

